# stainless steel wheel trims



## tinlizzie (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi everyone we searched all over for a replacement or set of stainless steel wheel trims for our Hymer s665 without success UNTIL exhausted I finally e-mailed yet another company called AUTOMATE(not expecting a reply) And was amazed by his response, He went down to his deep dark warehouse(his words) and was unable to find an exact match for our missing trim, he said he would send out some e-mails to some of his associates and was sure he would be able to find me some. e-mail after e-mail no luck! Eventually he found three similar that we could use but would need some adjustment on the brackets. He kindly gave me a price including brackets postage and vat. £100.00 (very cheap) and promised to look out for some front ones when he goes to Germany at the end of the month. Don't waste your time looking for 14inch stainless steel wheel trims as the company who makes them went bust over 10 years ago. Like Stuart from Automate said it's like looking for hens teeth: His advice to us was to go to a salvage yard and purchase some 15 inch wheels as it would be better in the long run. This Guy was so helpful he put a lot of other companies out there to shame, and as if that was not enough he said if we had any problems with fitting the brackets etc he would be at the end of the phone to help. Cant thank this Guy enough! so if anyone out there needs wheel trims I can highly recommend this firm the customer care is A`++++++++++++++++


----------

